# long 460 alternator swap



## 01ferguson (Mar 4, 2010)

hey guys, new to the site, and it looks great!!! i found a similar site for my powerstroke ford diesel, and learned a lot!!! my dad has a long 460 believe it's about a '79 model. the alternator is fried, and i have heard that you can interchange an older ford alternator in place of the romainian stock one. anyone know anything about this process. all help is greatly appreciated, thanks, chuck.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Welcome aboard 01ferguson! I hope you enjoy your stay.

As far as changing to the different alternator I have never worked on or even looked a Long over closely enough to comment. It makes sense that on older tractors that some parts would be universal but I don't know about using one from an older Ford tractor. 

If I was doing it I would probably try using one from a Chevy pickup just because they are so easy to find and very cheap. YMMV


----------



## 01ferguson (Mar 4, 2010)

thanks chrpmaster, looking forward to checking this site out . won't be able to get on everyday, but will when able. also thanks for the info. i believe a readily available alternator could easily be adapted also. we located an original replacement, and ordered it, but will be looking to adapt other parts, as i understand long (and replacement parts) are no longer being made.


----------



## parapower (Nov 30, 2010)

install a delco alternator with built in regulator easy to hook up the wiring.


----------



## dieselman (Nov 23, 2010)

if you go with a delco with the built in reulator, get one that is self exciting, than you only have to run one wire from the alternator,very very easy fix and parts are cheap. If you need hand wiring the alternator re-post here and you will get lots of help, many talented users on this site .....dieselman.


----------



## parapower (Nov 30, 2010)

all alternator are self exciting

the old generators you had to excite it to get it to charge


----------



## vthuffy (Mar 24, 2012)

I have a 360 and I am trying to put on a Delco after my wife burnt my old one up starting the tractor wrong. My problem I am not sure because I do not have a wiring diagram which wires are for the switch. Battery is no problem but the the the #1 and #2 wires for the plug are. Any ideas? The old alternator had 5 wires, 1 was a ground, 1 was the plug I believe for VR and the others 2 (+) and 1(-). Do I need to run a wire from the switch???


----------

